# Merc 508 Update



## ManxChris (Apr 23, 2015)

You may remember me buying this old rust bucket last year, took me 3 months to get it through test, took it off the road November last year to tackle the severe tinworm that had infested the roof etc. Glad to say it is now back on the road awaiting a full interior refit.


----------



## ozzo (Apr 23, 2015)

wow a lot of work there fella. looks great in green though.


----------



## n brown (Apr 23, 2015)

blimey !nice start ! certainly looking the part now,look forward to seeing the fitout


----------



## Byronic (Apr 23, 2015)

Looking very good, did you go for 9147 Artic White? I can appreciate the amount of work and effort put into the "project", plenty of butt welding by the look of it. Pity MB didn't (and still don't) rust protect their commercials better, just one of those accountancy decisions I suppose. My 709d was only 2 years old before I purchased and converted it, rust had already taken enough of a hold that required a fair amount of my cutting out and butt welding.

The perfect large van would be the 508d body shape fully galvanised and the 709d mechanicals, which were just an update of the 508d. Unfortunately the takeover Vario went electronic to comply with Euro 11, 111 etc. and the bullet proof reputation of the Type 2 engines went with it.

All summer now to fit out the interior, piece of cake


----------



## ManxChris (Apr 23, 2015)

It is now NATO Green courtesy of Marcus Glenn Paints, dunno what it was before but it was certainly white and did not fit well with the countryside. Much happier with it now.

Yes, next phase is to fit the roofrack then insulate and mock up the interior to see how I want it.


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 25, 2015)

Van looks great in green, clearly much hard work done and a brill result so far.


----------



## stonedaddy (Apr 25, 2015)

*Superb.*

You have done a great job with that old bus. When it turns out like that the satisfaction and pride must be overwhelming. Excellent.
.... Tom ....


----------



## Robmac (Apr 25, 2015)

Great stuff. Love the colour.


----------



## CAL (Apr 25, 2015)

Fantastic work. I take my hat off to you. Keep updating with more picks as it goes along. Thanks.


----------



## Ron Bones (May 1, 2015)

Can't wait to see this taking shape, it looks stunning!


----------



## listerdiesel (May 2, 2015)

Byronic said:


> Unfortunately the takeover Vario went electronic to comply with Euro 11, 111 etc. and the bullet proof reputation of the Type 2 engines went with it.



Didn't think that the OM904LA engine was that bad?

It isn't quite as electronic as you may think, but does have an ECU and a host of sensors to check on exhaust cleanliness.

It has mechanical injection pumps, one per cylinder, driven off the camshaft, the release point is controlled electronically via a coil on each pump. 

I've picked up a set of spare pumps and injectors, but hoping I won't need them.

Peter


----------



## Byronic (May 2, 2015)

listerdiesel said:


> Didn't think that the OM904LA engine was that bad?
> 
> It isn't quite as electronic as you may think, but does have an ECU and a host of sensors to check on exhaust cleanliness.
> 
> ...



That bad?, no, just that the bullet proof reputation of the T2 engines went at a rate commensurate with the ever increasing demands of Euro compliance. Or so MB main dealer fitters, and the local Snapon brigade have told me over the years. It's all relative, I dare say a Euro V1 OM904 is bullet proof in comparison to a FIAT!!

The electronics for Euro Compliance and certain associated mods such as 3 valves/cyl. didn't necessarily promote greater longevity or reliability. Improved MPG and acoustics no doubt.
Having the spares means you'll never need them, inverse sods law


----------



## welshdrew (May 17, 2015)

ManxChris said:


> You may remember me buying this old rust bucket last year, took me 3 months to get it through test, took it off the road November last year to tackle the severe tinworm that had infested the roof etc. Glad to say it is now back on the road awaiting a full interior refit.
> 
> View attachment 29823View attachment 29824View attachment 29825View attachment 29826View attachment 29827View attachment 29828View attachment 29829View attachment 29830View attachment 29831View attachment 29832View attachment 29833View attachment 29834View attachment 29835View attachment 29836



this is so cool I love the green and black they go well together nice big van well done


----------



## mickymost (May 18, 2015)

As an older 308d bertie mercedes camper 1991 owner I  am keeping watch on what you do to fit it out keep up the good work regards Mike


----------

